# red rice and beans



## yxlr8urlife (Sep 7, 2013)

Red rice and beans (from Puerto Rico)

You will need:
- 2-3 cups of rice (I like medium grain, but you can use long grain. If you use long grain just add a little more water)

- 1 pack of sazon ( can be bought at Wal-Mart, Publix or any store that sells Hispanic products)

- 1/2 can of tomato sauce

- 1 can of Goya (or your favorite brand) small red beans

- 2-3 tablespoons of sofrito

-1 clove of garlic finely chopped

- pot to cook rice in (deep enough)



To start:

-Add oil to the pan about 1/4 cup or so (set on med heat)

-add sofrito, sazon, garlic,and tomato sauce (wait a few minutes and let all the flavors blend)

-add beans and 1 can of water (use the same can where the beans were)

-bring to a boil then add the rice to the pot

-make sure water level is about 1/4" above the rice (you can add more water if needed) note: don't add to much since too much water will make your rice clumpy.

-stir occasionally on high heat until water has evaporated, once water has evaporated cover and set on medium heat (no more than 4 on your stove setting)

-stir occasionally and in about 15-20 minutes you will have red rice and beans

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

sounds good....thanx...


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

The best red beans and rice I've ever eaten was at a little place in Rincon, PR off Maria's Beach. 

Amazing - and nothing like cajun RB&R.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*The Best Red Beans are in my kitchen, but it is a 6 hour pot, using 7 pounds of beans, and everything else. *

*Okay, gotta go home and take some out of the freezer now.*

*I like the sound of this recipe, fast n simple though*


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

are you saying to use canned beans? not critisizing, just asking. if it works, i'm all for it!


----------



## yxlr8urlife (Sep 7, 2013)

Yes, that is what i use. I usually buy goya products but any other brand will work as well.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Lived in PR a couple of years. Had my share of R&B. Haven;t had any preped that way since I left.....a long time ago. May have to give em' a shot....


----------

